# Step Van Help



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I am considering a vehicle change from an Astro Van to a small step van. One of the vans I am looking at is a 1988 with a 12 foot box. It has 180k miles on a 6.2 diesel and a 3 speed auto. It has swing doors new tires and paint and is all aluminium insulated.

Is there any thiing to look for. And how do you arrange your your shelves work area. I have a handyman company that covers comercial, retail and residential with a reno and small projects.

I want to try and stay organized and not have 4 tubes half full of the same cualking open.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Check this out for some ideas.


----------



## toolfool (Feb 20, 2012)

My truck carries just about everything I need (and often things needed by other trades on the job). I have a Chevy with a 10' Grumman box. Took about a year to figure out what works, and since it was constantly changing, everyting is just built out of scrap material. The Craftsman boxes are a huge help.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

For the open caulking tubes, I hang flat-backed two gallon buckets (Menards) on the walls from C channel, with velcro on the backs so they can be removed. I keep new caulk separate in a clear storage box.


----------

